# Wonky on Firefox



## zwiller (Sep 13, 2018)

I am running into a pretty persistent issue with browsing here with Firefox.  Seems to stall out and tie up the processor.  I have to kill the process to get my machine moving.  Only thing I notice (not a IT guy) is that I see often times the site is showing unsecure site but other times secure.  Just a heads up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2018)

They are still working out the bugs of the new platform.
I'm having problems too.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Sam!
I run Firefox as my browser as well.
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/connection-settings-firefox
Not an IT dude either. But on the www since before Al Gore invented it.
Sometimes tuning your settings can help. The variables include other things specific to your computer. So, for example, my settings probably would not necessarily work for your computer.
When fine tuning your browser, do it slowly. Make a tuning change, try it for a few minutes or days, then change it back if it doesn't help.
When you hit onto ones that do seem to help, leave them. Eventually you will find the ones that behave for you and your web travels.

A few other things you might explore are AdBlock. https://getadblock.com/
This specifically works well with Firefox. I was getting VERY aggravated with ads when farting around on the web. Not anymore.
Now I have some sites asking me to turn it off for their site. Maybe I will, but usually I don't.
I go places for the Meat and Potatoes. Maybe I don't want their gravy on my time there?

Another Firefox add on I like is Dashlane  https://www.dashlane.com/firefox-install
It can remember log in's for sites. As long as your computer is yours, or if you don't care about others who might use your PC (No security issues, ie: Jackass Nephew's, stray dogs, etc.). I like it because it can help me get in places faster. Or not, if I choose to not let it run loose on some sites, Say bank sites...

Anyway, hope some of that helps.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 13, 2018)

I use FireFox and have no issues.

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 13, 2018)

The hijack banner ads on this site are bad, bad, bad as well. 

Wishing the admins best of luck in solving that problem.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 13, 2018)

I was longtime Firefox user and finally had to abandon it due to constant issues on multiple sites. I always liked it better than Chrome but just got tired of monkeying with settings every time websites did upgrades.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 13, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> The hijack banner ads on this site are bad, bad, bad as well.
> 
> Wishing the admins best of luck in solving that problem.



I solved it myself with AdBlock.
Now sites ask me to allow their ads.
I don't. :p

Now... if I could get those damned Google Ad's off my Android phone that crop up like floating turds in a sewer plant, I'd be a happy man again. Every time I plug it in, ads I have no intention of looking at or going to crop up.
I sometimes shut my phone completely off to charge it. But if I'm counting on it for an alarm, I just put it face down and let the ads stare at the doily on the night stand.


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 13, 2018)

Firefox and Norton here, no problemo. Windows 10 and I use Thunderbird for email.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 13, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> Firefox and Norton here, no problemo. Windows 10 and I use Thunderbird for email.



I use to use Thunderbird, and Mad Dog 20-20 for a cheap party....
A long time ago....
In a galaxy far, far away now....


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I use to use Thunderbird, and Mad Dog 20-20 for a cheap party....
> A long time ago....
> In a galaxy far, far away now....


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 13, 2018)

Good Grief!
A KISS Kitty!


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Good Grief!
> A KISS Kitty!


Mean Gene!


----------

